# Lexapro 10mg question



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

I have only started taking the 10mg of Lexapro on Saturday. I figured that 5:00PM was a good time to take it to avoid nausea in the morning. I am experiencing the feeling of being in a daze and it feels weird. It did make me drowsy as soon as I took it. l was wondering if anyone else has had the same experience? I hate feeling this way especially while at work.


----------



## ShellyMcG (Jul 29, 2002)

DeDEI have not started Lexapro yet. I have trouble with antidepressants, but my psychiatrist said he has had really good luck with it. I have had to take other new meds, and am waiting a while so I know if I have a reaction it is--- indeed-- the Lexapro.My doctor told me I could take it in the morning, or at night. The pharmacist said to take it in the morning so If I did have a reaction, at least it wouldn't be in the middle of the night---things seems so much worse then. I do not work, so it doesn't matter for me. The prescription bottle said to take it in the morning. Please keep us updated. I have heard good reports online about it--but, of course--we are all different!!!!Here is one of my signatures. I think it really hits the target here.Any one med is not for everybody. We are all different, unique--but most of all---special. Together with our doctor, we search for the right combination of life styles and meds.I pray that you find something that is comfortable for YOU.  Shelly


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I am noticing it has been a while since your last post. How is it going with the lexapro? I'm very interested in this drug. Thanks for any help you can give. Jimmye


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

I didn't have those side effects to it but try to stay with it.........give it time so your body can get useto it..........u might even want to start off by taking a half a pill for awhile. When I took it (1 day) and was nausous for 3. I also woke up in the middle of the night with a warm feeling in my heart that sent waves to my fingertips.....other than that I was OK. my PCP wanted me to stay with it but now I am seeing gastroligist and he told me to stop so we can try other things.


----------

